# flowers of different rotalas rutendifolia



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

is there any difference between the flower of the different kinds of rotala rutendifolia ? i mean - r.r. green, r.r and r. indica? is there other species called rotala rutendifolia colorata?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

You got me here. I've never flowered rotalas. Perhaps Kasselmann's book holds the answer?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Technically, if there are differences in the parts of the flower, with exception of a narrow size range, it would be a different species. 99% of all flowering plants are categorized into species by their flower characteristics once grouped into genera.


----------

